# 2015 Nissan Quest DVD Player



## molldoll26 (Feb 11, 2018)

We just recently purchased a 2015 Nissan Quest SL with factory installed DVD player. It appears that the DVD player and CD player are the same unit. A CD plays no problem, but whenever I put in a DVD (I have tried many different DVD's) it says "Disc read error". It attempts to read and then the error occurs. Anyone experience this - am I doing something wrong? Wondering if the laser is bad - is there a laser for the CD and one for the DVD in the same unit? Thoughts before I make an appointment with a nissan dealer?


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

interesting too


----------

